# weasel, ferret, marten, badger, wolverine, polecat (skunk)



## GeorgeA (Jun 19, 2012)

*Weasel / Ferret / Marten / Badger* … Νυφίτσα / κουνάβι / βρωμοκούναβο / κουνάβι;

Γεια σας.

Ελπίζω να υπάρχει κάποιος που να ασχολείται με το κυνήγι ή που να γνωρίζει κάτι για νυφίτσες και κουνάβια γιατί εγώ από το ίντερνετ και τα λεξικά έχω μπλεχτεί.

Έχω μπλέξει προσπαθώντας να βρω τις ελληνικές ονομασίες για την οικογένεια Μουστελιδών.

Και τα τέσσερα αυτά ζώα ανήκουν στην ίδια οικογένεια. 
Weasel
Ferret
Marten
Badger

Μετά από αναζητήσεις και περιηγήσεις στο διαδίκτυο κι αφού είδα άφθονα φιλμάκια για όλα αυτά τα ζώα τόσο στα αγγλικά όσο και στα ελληνικά κατέληξα στα εξής:

1) Weasel (or Least Weasel) - Mustela nivalis
Βάρος: 50 – 170 γραμ.
Μήκος: 16-20 εκατοστά
Νυφίτσα

2) Ferret - European polecat - Mustela putorius
Βάρος: 650 γραμ. Έως 1,5 κιλό
Μήκος: 33-40 εκατοστά
βρωμοκούναβο

3) marten (or stone marten) - Martes foina
Βάρος: 1,1 – 2,3 κιλά
Μήκος: 40-55 εκατοστά
κουνάβι (ή πετροκούναβο)

4) Badger (or Eurasian badger) Meles meles
Βάρος: 6-16 κιλά
Μήκος: 56-90 εκατοστά
ασβός

Αλλά και πάλι υπάρχουν αντιφάσεις:

Το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη δίνει τον εξής ορισμό για το Κουνάβι: 
Άγριο ασπρόμαυρο θηλαστικό σε μέγεθος γάτας με δυσάρεστη, χαρακτηριστική μυρωδιά. (λογ) ίκτις: βρομάει σαν κουνάβι.
*ΣΥΝ.νυφίτσα*.
ΕΤΥΜ. < μεσν. Κουνάδι, υποκ. Του σλαβ. Kuna.

Το λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη δίνει τον εξής ορισμό:
κουνάβι το [kunávi] Ο44 : μικρό καστανόμαυρο σαρκοφάγο θηλαστικό. || γούνα από το ζώο αυτό. [μσν. κουνάδι (με τροπή του μεσοφ. [δ > v] ) υποκορ. του σλαβ. kun(a) -άδι] 

Άρα, αν δεχθούμε τον Μπαμπινιώτη, κουνάβι και νυφίτσα είναι το ίδιο.

Επίσης στη wikipedia, λέει: A government study by the California State Bird and Mammal Conservation Program estimated that by 1996 about 800,000 domestic ferrets were being kept as pets in the United States. Αλλά βάσει άλλων πληροφοριών υπέθεσα πως αυτό το είδος που χρησιμοποιούν ως κατοικίδιο είναι το Mustela nivalis. Δε νομίζω πως αυτό το είδος που χρησιμοποιείται ως κατοικίδιο είναι το βρωμοκούναβο. Νομίζω πως η νυφίτσα είναι αυτή που χρησιμοποιείται ως κατοικίδιο και για κυνήγι από την εποχή της αρχαίας Ελλάδας κι όχι το αγριοκούναβο.

Βρήκα το ίδιο μπέρδεμα και στα αγγλικά. 

Αν ξέρει κανείς από νυφίτσες και κουνάβια θα 'θελα λίγη βοήθεια εδώ να τα ξεμπλέξω.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 19, 2012)

Μέχρι να το ψάξω λίγο περισσότερο, μπορώ μόνο να επιβεβαιώσω ότι _badger = ασβός_. Δεν θα βασιζόμουν όμως στα γενικά λεξικά για βοήθεια στη ζωολογία!
Αν μπορείς όμως, ακολούθησε τον σωστό τρόπο γραφής των ονομάτων των ειδών: κεφαλαίο στο γένος, πεζό στο είδος, πλάγια κατά προτίμηση


----------



## GeorgeA (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok. Ευχαριστώ. :) 
Ναι ο Ασβός είναι το μόνο σίγουρο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 19, 2012)

Από το βιβλίο "Θηλαστικά και ερπετά της Ελλάδας", επιμέλεια επιστημόνων του Πανεπιστημίου Πάτρας και του Μουσείου Γουλανδρή, Ελεύθερος Τύπος 1996

_Mustela nivalis_ => Νυφίτσα

_Mustela erminea_ => Ερμίνη

_Mustela putorius_ => Βρωμοκούναβο

_Martes martes_ => Δενδροκούναβο

_Martes foina_ => Πετροκούναβο

_Vormela peregusna_ => Στικτοκούναβο

_Meles meles_ => Ασβός

Ποτέ, *ποτέ *μα *ποτέ* λέμε, μην βασίζεσαι σε συμβατικά λεξικά για ονομασίες ζώων και φυτών.
Θα βρεις και μερικά σωστά, αλλά θα βρεις και λάθη, και ποτέ δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος.

Επίσης έχε πάντα υπ' όψη σου ότι με τις κοινές ονομασίες γίνεται μπάχαλο, για τον πολύ απλό λόγο ότι ο κόσμος δεν ξέρει να ξεχωρίσει τα ζώα (ούτε καν στην επαρχία - εκεί έχω συναντήσει συχνά τεράστια άγνοια για πλάσματα που ζουν έξω απ' την πόρτα τους) και χρησιμοποιούν εναλλακτικά την ίδια ονομασία για διάφορα ζώα, ή διάφορες ονομασίες για το ίδιο ζώο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2012)

Πολλά τα κουνάβια, οπότε βλέπω ότι βασίστηκαν στα ξενικά ονόματα:
Martes martes => Δενδροκούναβο (αγγλ. pine marten, γαλλ. martre des pins)
Martes foina => Πετροκούναβο (αγγλ. stone marten, beech marten, γαλλ. fouine)
Vormela peregusna => Στικτοκούναβο (αγγλ. marbled polecat, γαλλ. putois marbré)
Mustela putorius (σαπρή) => Βρομοκούναβο (αγγλ. European polecat, black or forest polecat, γαλλ. putois)


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 19, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Επίσης έχε πάντα υπ' όψη σου ότι με τις κοινές ονομασίες γίνεται μπάχαλο, για τον πολύ απλό λόγο ότι ο κόσμος δεν ξέρει να ξεχωρίσει τα ζώα (ούτε καν στην επαρχία - εκεί έχω συναντήσει συχνά τεράστια άγνοια για πλάσματα που ζουν έξω απ' την πόρτα τους) και χρησιμοποιούν εναλλακτικά την ίδια ονομασία για διάφορα ζώα, ή διάφορες ονομασίες για το ίδιο ζώο.



Πολύ σωστό! 
Και +1 για τις ονομασίες.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πολλά τα κουνάβια, οπότε βλέπω ότι βασίστηκαν στα ξενικά ονόματα:


Πράγματι. Και γενικά οι "κοινές" ονομασίες που βρίσκουμε στους ελληνόφωνους οδηγούς πεδίου και γενικά στην ελληνόφωνη βιβλιογραφία, σηκώνουν πάρα πολύ συζήτηση και αρκετό νερό. Αρκεί να αναφέρουμε ότι αλλάζουν κάθε τόσο. Πολύ απλά, το φαινόμενο που περιέγραψα παραπάνω έχει ως αποτέλεσμα συχνά να μην υπάρχει μία αποδεκτή κοινή ονομασία, ή να υπάρχουν πολλές για ένα ζώο ή να υπάρχει μόνο μία για πολλά ζώα (π.χ. "πάπια" και γίνεται χαμός μετά) και οι επιστήμονες που καταγράφουν τις ονομασίες να πρέπει να διαλέξουν ανάμεσα σε πολλές ή να πρέπει να αυτοσχεδιάσουν για να διακρίνουν τα είδη (κι έτσι γεμίζουμε βαλτόπαπιες, πουπουλόπαπιες και τα λοιπά).

Αν μετέφραζα λογοτεχνία, όλα τα δένδρο-βρωμο-στικτο-κούναβα θα τα έλεγα "κουνάβι". Αν μετέφραζα βιβλίο για την πανίδα, θα τα διαχώριζα.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 19, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αν μετέφραζα λογοτεχνία, όλα τα δένδρο-βρωμο-στικτο-κούναβα θα τα έλεγα "κουνάβι". Αν μετέφραζα βιβλίο για την πανίδα, θα τα διαχώριζα.



Κι αν ήσουν στην Κρήτη θα έκανες ρεπορτάζ για ζουρίδα που σπέρνει τον τρόμο σε φιλήσυχη γειτονιά


----------



## GeorgeA (Jun 20, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Απίστευτο κι όμως αληθινό. Το Ferret, είναι όντως το "βρωμοκούναβο"!!!

Το ζωάκι που οι αρχαίοι ημών πρόγονοι εξημέρωσαν και χρησιμοποιούσαν ως κατοικίδιο για να τρώει τα ποντίκια και τα φίδια, ο ζωάκι που έχουν στα σπίτια τους γύρω στο ένα εκατομμύριο αμερικανοί και δεν ξέρω πόσα εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι σ' όλον τον κόσμο ως κατοικίδιο είναι το βρωμοκούναβο;

Τα ελληνικά Pet Shop πάντως για λόγους μάρκετινγκ τα αποκαλούν είτε φέρετ είτε νυφίτσες. Αλλιώς κανένας φιλόζωος δε θα αγόραζε βρωμοκούναβο ως κατοικίδιο.

Στο γκουγκλο-κυνήγι του κουναβιού βρήκα και μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα σελίδα που την προτείνω σε όσους αρέσει να διαβάζουν για την Αρχαία Ελλάδα. (http://www.all-about-ferrets.com/ancient-greece.html). Σ' αυτή τη σελίδα πάντως λένε πως στην Αρχαία Ελλάδα είχαν τις νυφίτσες πιο πολύ παρά τα κουνάβια.

Όσο για τη ζουρίδα, :) :) :) μάλλον οι κρητικοί είναι πιο πρακτικοί κι αντί να παιδεύονται με το ποιο είναι το Mustela Nivalis και ποιο το Mustela Putorius... ε, η ζουρίδα κάνει για όλα. :) :)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 20, 2012)

GeorgeA said:


> Το ζωάκι που οι αρχαίοι ημών πρόγονοι εξημέρωσαν και χρησιμοποιούσαν ως κατοικίδιο για να τρώει τα ποντίκια και τα φίδια, ο ζωάκι που έχουν στα σπίτια τους γύρω στο ένα εκατομμύριο αμερικανοί και δεν ξέρω πόσα εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι σ' όλον τον κόσμο ως κατοικίδιο είναι το βρωμοκούναβο;



My thoughts exactly! Είναι δυνατόν να ονομάζουν βρωμοκούναβο _αυτό τον *υπέροχο* τύπο;_


----------



## GeorgeA (Jun 20, 2012)

bernardina said:


> My thoughts exactly! Είναι δυνατόν να ονομάζουν βρωμοκούναβο _αυτό τον *υπέροχο* τύπο;_



Τώρα, αυτός ο υπέροχος τύπος δεν είναι κουνάβι ή βρωμοκούναβο. Είναι το skunk (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skunk). Ανήκει στην ίδια οικογένεια αλλά απαντάται μόνο στην Αμερική και στην Ινδονησία. Στα ελληνικά νομίζω πως το λένε μεφίτις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2012)

Ή σκουνξ κατά τον Κοσμά Πολίτη


----------



## bernardina (Jun 20, 2012)

χε χε χε και επιπλέον χε! :twit:


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 20, 2012)

Σε ποιες περιπτώσεις το ferret γράφεται με PH;;; 
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pherret

Μέχρι τώρα ήξερα ότι λεγόταν ο ΧΟΣ των αεροσκαφών Phantom, από το παραπάνω όμως φαίνεται ότι είναι πιο ευρεία η χρήση, πλην όμως δεν το έχω ξανασυναντήσει.


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2012)

Πουθενά δεν βλέπω την *ικτίδα* (_η ικτίδα_, λόγιο _η ικτίς, της ικτίδος_, στα αρχαία _η ίκτις, της ίκτιδος_), γενικότερη λέξη για νυφίτσες, κουνάβια και ερμίνες (κατά ΛΝΕΓ, αν και στο LSJ διαβάζω για την αρχαία: «yellow-breasted marten», που είναι το δενδροκούναβο). Τη θυμούνται λίγοι στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά το μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον το έχει επειδή από την _ικτίδα_ φτιάξαμε, λέει, τον _ατσίδα_!

Στο ΕΛΝΕΓ: *η ατσίδα* < μεσν. _ατσίδα_ < αρχ. _ικτίδα_ (με τσιτακισμό και τροπή του αρκτικού _ι-_ σε _α-_ από συνεκφορά με το αοριστολογ. _μια_), αιτ. πτώση τού ουσ. _ικτίς, ικτίδος_ «νυφίτσα, κουνάβι», που πιθ. συνδ. με τα ουσ. _ίκτερος, ικτίνος_ «είδος γερακιού».


Πάντως, το _smarten_ δεν προέρχεται από το _marten_.


----------



## GeorgeA (Jun 21, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Έμαθα και το σκουνξ! :) 

Και μιας και το skunk ως ρήμα σημαίνει, (skunk: vt: Slang. to defeat thoroughly in a game, esp. while keeping an opponent from scoring: The team skunked the favorites in the crucial game),
πώς θα λέγαμε το ρήμα στα ελληνικά; "σκουνξίζω". 

Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε πως η Ελλάδα "σκούνξισε" τη Ρωσία προχτές και πολύ θα το χαρούμε να "σκουνξίσει" και τη Γερμανία στο EURO την Παρασκευή! :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2012)

Δεν το έχουμε αυτό. Προσοχή γιατί έχουμε το _σκούξιμο_. Και από ρήματα έχουμε την έκφραση _τη στρουμφίσαμε_.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 21, 2012)

GeorgeA said:


> Και μιας και το skunk ως ρήμα σημαίνει, (skunk: vt: Slang. to defeat thoroughly in a game, esp. while keeping an opponent from scoring: The team skunked the favorites in the crucial game),
> πώς θα λέγαμε το ρήμα στα ελληνικά; "σκουνξίζω".
> 
> Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε πως η Ελλάδα "σκούνξισε" τη Ρωσία προχτές και πολύ θα το χαρούμε να "σκουνξίσει" και τη Γερμανία στο EURO την Παρασκευή! :)



Να σου πω την αμαρτία μου, εμένα θα μου αρκούσε *να την ξεσκίσει* (προσοχή, απομακρύνετε τα ανήλικα πριν ανοίξετε τον λίκνο :inno: )


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2012)

GeorgeA said:


> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.
> 
> Έμαθα και το σκουνξ! :)
> 
> ...


 Όχι, αλλά μπορούμε να πούμε «την έσβησε», «την ξεβράκωσε / της πήρε τα σώβρακα», «τη λιάνισε» (και «την έκανε με τα κρεμμυδάκια», για να μείνω στο μαγειρικό), «της πήρε την ταυτότητα», «την έστειλε αδιάβαστη», «την έστειλε σπίτι της» και πολλά άλλα αθλητικοπαραστατικά. Και μακάρι να το πούμε και αύριο για τους ετέρους «εταίρους».
Σχετικά νήματα: 
take to the cleaners
picked clean
του πήρε την ταυτότητα


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2012)

Έχουμε οφτοπικίσει αισχρά σ' αυτό το καλό νήμα, αλλά οφείλω να προσθέσω και ερωτικό-ποδοσφαιρικό ποίημα του Σπύρου Βούγια, απ' αυτά που βρήκα εδώ.

*Στη ρεβάνς*
Αν κάνεις άλλο φάουλ θα σ’ αφήσω
δεν την αντέχω την αχόρταγη όρεξή σου
τα πόδια μου δε βάζω στη φωτιά.
Όταν θα παίξουμε ρεβάνς τα ξαναλέμε
στο γήπεδό μου μανιασμένα θα σε σκίσω
και θα μαζεύω τα κομμάτια μου μετά.


— *Oh, come on, stop badgering us, man!*


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 21, 2012)

GeorgeA said:


> Τώρα, αυτός ο υπέροχος τύπος δεν είναι κουνάβι ή βρωμοκούναβο. Είναι το skunk (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skunk). Ανήκει στην ίδια οικογένεια αλλά απαντάται μόνο στην Αμερική και στην Ινδονησία. Στα ελληνικά νομίζω πως το λένε μεφίτις.


Ακριβώς.

Στα ελληνικά λέγεται *μεφίτιδα *ή *αμερικανικό κουνάβι *για όσους θέλουν ντε και σώνει να κάνουν τη σύνδεση στο μυαλό τους με κάποιο οικείο είδος.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 21, 2012)

Εντελώς τυχαία χρειάστηκα χτες την ελληνική ονομασία του _ρακούν_, και ανακάλυψα ότι λέγεται *προκύων* (σαν τον αστερισμό)


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2014)

Να επαναλάβουμε, με την ευκαιρία που είδα αυτόν το δρόνο, που στα αγγλικά λέγεται Skunk, ότι θα του ταίριαζε να τον πούμε *βρομοκούναβο*. Και οπωσδήποτε δεν είναι ασβός, όπως πίστεψε ο μεταφραστής του in.gr, που αποφάσισε να μη συμβουλευτεί λεξικό.

http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1231328351


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2014)

Ο θείος Σκουνξ! :)


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 22, 2014)

Να προσθέταμε στον τίτλο και το _wolverine_ (Wolverines!) που στα Ελληνικά λέγεται _αδηφάγος_ όπως με πληροφορεί το G-Word και τα μυριάδες ευρήματα μηχανικής μετάφρασης για παιχνίδια Wolverine στο Γκουγκλ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2014)

Μα φυσικά! 
The wolverine /ˈwʊlvəriːn/, _Gulo gulo_ (Gulo is Latin for "glutton") [...]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolverine


----------



## Zazula (Jun 17, 2018)

1. Αφού Mustela = Ικτίς (ΑΕ = Ίκτις), τότε:


Musteloidea = Μουστελοειδή ή Ικτιδοειδή;
Mustelidae = Μουστελίδες ή Ικτιδίδες;
Mustelinae = Μουστελίνες ή Ικτιδίνες;

2. Αφού Meles = Τρόχος, τότε:

Melinae = Μελίνες, Ασβίνες ή Τροχίνες;

3. Άλλα σχετικά διαλεκτικά:
μπουρσούκι, άρκαλος


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 18, 2018)

Zazula said:


> Musteloidea = Μουστελοειδή ή Ικτιδοειδή;


Τέτοιες απορίες έχω κι εγώ συχνά - αν αποφασίσεις να ρωτήσεις κάποιον ζωολόγο, πες μας τι θα σου πει.


----------

